# HOT: Cơ hội sở hữu iPad Pro 11 khi đăng ký gói cước TikTok Data của MobiFone



## anhtrang126598 (25 Tháng sáu 2021)

ĐĂNG KÝ DATA – NHẬN NGAY QUÀ CHẤT

Cơ hội có 1-0-2 cho các thuê bao di động nhà mạng MobiFone. Từ ngày 16/06 đến ngày 13/09/2021, MobiFone triển khai chương trình khuyến mãi Hè vui với nhiều phần quà cực hấp dẫn dành cho các thuê bao đăng ký gói cước Tiktok data và Spotify data.

Cụ thể, khi tham gia đăng ký mới/tái đăng ký/duy trì thành công gói cước ngày (TT1) của dịch vụ Tiktok Data và gói ngày (SF1) của dịch vụ Spotify Data trong thời gian diễn ra chương trình các thuê bao sẽ có cơ hội trúng ngay: Máy tính bảng iPad Pro 11, Máy lọc không khí Daikin và Thẻ nạp tiền MobiFone 100.000đ.

Đối tượng áp dụng: Thuê bao trả trước, trả sau đang hoạt động

Chỉ với một lần đăng ký thành công, bạn sẽ được:


Miễn phí truy cập ứng dụng Tiktok
Thêm 200 MB truy cập Internet ngoài gói.
Để đăng ký bạn soạn DK [Mã gói] gửi 999, cước phí chỉ 3000đ/ngày.







Thông tin chi tiết về chương trình, xin liên hệ tổng đài 9090 để được hỗ trợ!


----------



## hoalacai (1 Tháng bảy 2021)

Gói cước này không cung cấp cú pháp gia hạn chủ động gói cước như các gói data thông thường (GH_mã gói gửi 999). Thay vào đó, để yêu cầu gia hạn gói, KH soạn tin đăng ký gửi 999 (DK_mã gói gửi 999) tương tự như đăng ký gói mới.


----------



## hoamaybay (1 Tháng bảy 2021)

Dịch vụ này thì TB khóa 1 chiều, 2 chiều: sẽ không được gia hạn gói cước. Khi TB được mở khóa, sẽ phải đăng ký lại gói cước mới được sử dụng


----------

